# Greeting from KY



## cowgirlbaby (Feb 24, 2012)

This is the best website that I've seen for horse people! I grew up with horses in CT, then moved to the central states. Was out of the loop for quite some time-but now back in. I bought a beautiful appaloosa filly and in the process of training her. I have always thought natural horse training was the way to go - so that's what I'm doing with her. Any tips or suggestions would greatly be appreciated.
Hope to meet as many great people as I can,
laura


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum pictures are always nice.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, we love pics!!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! We do love pics and *waves* from a nearby southern Ohio.


----------

